# How do I add jpg file to web page?



## superman408 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hello everyone...

I'm trying to learn HTML so I put up a very, very basic web page on my FreeBSD server. When I go to it, the only thing that comes up are the words "Hello World!" which is not too exciting but it's a start. Now I'd like to add an image to it but have no idea how to do it. 

I've searching Google with no luck. Any help is appreciated. I'm running FreeBSD 8.2 (without X...I'm only using the CLI) and the path to all my HTML stuff is: /usr/local/www/apache22/data. 

The pic (jpg file) has already been transferred from a USB stick to the HDD on the server but how do I get it to show up on my web page? 

Thanks


----------



## UNIXgod (Jul 3, 2011)

Look at this:

http://www.w3schools.com/html/html_examples.asp

Looks like the _img_ tag is what you want:
http://www.w3schools.com/html/tryit.asp?filename=tryhtml_images

You should bookmark:
http://www.w3schools.com/html/


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 3, 2011)

superman408, there are tons of tutorials on HTML on the web, just like the ones UNIXgod posted. This is not really the forum to get assistance with learning HTML though. If you need help with configuring Apache on FreeBSD you're in the right place, but designing web pages and learning HTML are not really topics of interest here, because they're not FreeBSD- or even Apache-specific. You can simply design web pages on the PC where your web browser is by pointing the browser to a local file on that same PC (file://).

So unless you have questions about FreeBSD/Apache configurations you should probably delve into the tutorials and educate yourself. This is not exactly scarce information.


----------



## superman408 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

